# ESPN says, No Knick Playoffs



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/s...ndup-EastPower 

After reading the above article and weighing it carefully with Isiah Thomas coaching (rotations) and selection of players, some of this truth is hard to swallow being a Knick Fan. 

Last season if Head Coach Zeke would have stood his grounds as a hard nose coach by Starting "Marbury & Crawford" for 82 games and had Francis come off the bench to prove himself alot of things would have worked out for the best. 
Also when David Lee & Balkman came off the bench and played 100% better alongside of Curry & Q.Richardson than Channing Frye throughout the first 15 games of the season that automatically sent electrical sparks to the media and fans that doubted Zeke draft pick for Balkman over Williams. Balkman showed 6th-Man performances, and David Lee performance went to the next level as a Knick Starter alongside of Curry & Q.Rich. Changes should've been made imediately for the Six Chemistry Players after the first 15 games last season. 

*Marbury, Crawford, Q.Rich, Lee, Curry, and 6th-Man Balkman (This Rookie overall talent last season made Jared Jefferies performance look like the average CBA player).* 

When Jared Jefferies came off the injured list and was healthy to play, it was to late the SF position was locked down with great performances for 48 MPG from Starter Q.Richardson and backup Rookie Balkman. When Head Coach Zeke showed he did not care how well "Q.Richardson & Balkman" were performing at the SF position, when he put Jared Jefferies at the SF position for 30 minutes of playingtime his first time playing as a Knick, and the next game imediately put Jared Jefferies in the Starting Lineup at SF over Q.Richardson given Jefferies 30 MPG. 

That sowed the Knicks 2006-7 Season up for me, that was BUM Coaching and stupid-move of "Save-Face" coaching to showcase the G.M. selection of new players added to the roster which stopped the team from playing the best chemitry players together. Now Zeke Knick Team is adding a new traded player this offseason to their regular season Starting lineup because of his Stat-Sheet record and high contract (Zack Randolph). 

*This is why every NBA sports writer dont give the Knicks a chance at making the Playoffs this upcomming season because of having Curry & Zack start the first and third quarter of each of the 82 games. I dont see the two meshing together untill after 40 something loses next season. They are not complimetary players like Lewis & Howard, Pierce, Ray, and KG, or Steven Jackson, Felton, and Okafor. Everyone sees this but us Knick-Fans.* 

Did'nt we learn that Crawford is a better PARTNER for Marbury than Francis last season?
It has been obvious as the SUNLIGHT of mourning dew that David Lee is the BEST Partner for Eddy Curry in any lineup the Knicks made the last two seasons. I would rather see Malik Rose Start with Eddy Curry than Zack Randolph...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

It gonna depend, on how well Randolph meshes with the team imo.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> It gonna depend, on how well Randolph meshes with the team imo.


yeah right now its all pretty much up 2 Zach


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> It gonna depend, on how well Randolph meshes with the team imo.



Sports Writers all over is only counting the Knicks out of the Playoffs because KG is in their division now, and the Knicks Starting lineup of Zack & Curry is a BIG Joke just like the Marbury & Francis starting lineup when you had a better suitor in Crawford. David Lee is a 100 times better suitor with curry than Zack. and Balkman is the 6th Man off the bench and a 100 times better than Max MLE Jared Jefferies. 
*Dum Coaching is what Sports Writers is expecting from Zeke, that is why they count the Knicks out of the playoffs.* 

I remember when Austin Croshere got that big contract and Zeke put cheap contract Jermain O'Neal and rookie Miller ahead of him in the lineup and playingtime minutes on the Pacers roster. That was when Zeke knew how to coach. *Now Zeke ranks the stupidest coach in the NBA...*


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ChadWick said:


> yeah right now its all pretty much up 2 Zach


Well, they wasn't a playoff team before, and ever since they got him, alot of people been saying, they can make the playoffs.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KG basically ****ed up our chances, but let's keep hope alive that we can get the chemistry going and hope for some negativity that will grace some other ball club in the East. lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully the Knicks make it. With the Bulls being the favorites to be the #1 seed right now, we'd be getting Bulls vs. Knicks, first round of the playoffs. 

The NBA can't take that away from us. Its been brewing for awhile now, but now its time for them to have a playoff series to take it up a level.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

as of now i believe the knicks are in it.

talentwise they are better than most of the conference and i expect washington not make it anyway ....too much turmoil they still haven't dealt with their brendan haywood situation where they decided he had to leave.

most teams in the east can say they are either the cream of the conference or very much improved...they aren't 1 of those teams.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> as of now i believe the knicks are in it.
> 
> talentwise they are better than most of the conference and i expect washington not make it anyway ....too much turmoil they still haven't dealt with their brendan haywood situation where they decided he had to leave.
> 
> most teams in the east can say they are either the cream of the conference or very much improved...they aren't 1 of those teams.



Yeah but then teams like the Bucks and Celtics are significantly better than they were last year; the Bucks because of their health and the Celtics because they just formed a Hall of Fame team. When you factor in other teams like the Pacers who may very well get better with better chemistry and the same playoff teams of yesteryear, I do not believe we are sure fire locks for the playoffs.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Like I said, this is a double knockout for the Knicks when Boston got Garnett. It ensures that we will need Balkman, Lee and others to hold Garnett and then we will need top notch defense to guard Allen. We already had problems with Pierce.

Our two worst problem is perimeter defense... Hello Ray Allen please don't kill us like Reggie. And our interior jello defense. Yippee Kayay

The thing is that Boston easily put the knicks as favorites not getting into the playoffs.

So far I have...

Boston, NJ, Toronto
Orlando, Miami
Cleveland, Detroit, Chicago

even Da Grinch who is Mr. optimistic with IT says that we are better than most in our conference. Which team above we could possibly be better? I probably see one team and thats Orlando that we might be better. If Shaq goes down, that will be no.2.

The only team I think that will be fighting for a playoff spot instead of fighting a good seed/opponent is Miami.

Lets REMOTELY consider Da Grinch words by saying that WAshington will be the team that we will replace in the playoffs. How about Milwaukee and Charlotte? Has anyone forgotten about them? Didn't we have trouble against Charlotte last year and they weren't healthy.

I think the Knicks are outside looking in, they have a tough mountain to climb, especially now that the Atlantic Division has gotten much better.

Please tell me where do the Knicks rank Da Grinch when you said we are a better team than most.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Yeah but then teams like the Bucks and Celtics are significantly better than they were last year; the Bucks because of their health and the Celtics because they just formed a Hall of Fame team. When you factor in other teams like the Pacers who may very well get better with better chemistry and the same playoff teams of yesteryear, I do not believe we are sure fire locks for the playoffs.


i hear ya, but to me aside from injuries there are some locks but i think the knicks will make it.

i break down the east like this.

bulls, cavs, pistons, raptors and heat are virtual locks....all should be 50+ or at least close to it win teams.



the celts have no depth and 3 guys who are great when healthy but allen and pierce missed 27 and 35 games last season garnett only 6 , and no other players that are really bonafide starters on most teams.any injury would be devastating because there is no type of replacement talent available.

the nets to me are a low 40s to mid 40s win team so they should make it , but if lets say krstic gets hurt this year with no miiki moore their season goes with him...they could fall out of the playoffs but i think they will make it.

the magic could make it , they made it last year and they swapped out hill for lewis so they should be better, but not by much at all, they lost darko for nothing and have no real big man depth...an injury could get rid of them quick..i think they will miss hill and his cool head and vet savvy because its a very young team.

the wizards are decent but even relatively healthy were only a 45 win team the last few years , the east is alot better this year , i am not sure they can win that much again especially if they wind up selling haywood for pennies on the dollar since theybacked themselves in a corner saying they had to get rid of him....they could easily miss it.

the knicks were in the playoffs until that bunch of injuries in march , and have added zach randolph for a francis who really didn't help much at all last season and frye , the league's worst pf and possibly its worst starter...the team's biggest positional weakness becomes posibly its biggest strength especially with lee as backup .

the pacers i give virtually no chance of making it , they are trying to trade the only guy on their team that is really worth having (j. o'neal) even if he stayed he has no decent 2nd option.

philly i give no chance i pretty much consider last season luck...they should be horrible this season.

the bucks are ok but they were like 1-15 in their division last season , just too many bad matchups there ...one of the few teams in the league worse on defense than the knicks ...not likely to change. so i cant see them making it.

the hawks, bobcats 
are just too young.

i think the last 2 seeds wil be a dogfight out of the wizards , nets, knicks and magic...i just feel the knicks are the deepest out of these teams so they should weather injuries better ...so i think they are a good bet to make it.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

--Agree--


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what are the odds of the knicks making the playoffs? does anybody know


if the odds give a decent payout i would put money on it


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*This is my outcome in just the Atlantic Division:*

I dont see Isiah Thomas changing his coaching stragey for the better of this talanted Knick Roster. Knick Players will not be happy this season either. Recall after the Isiah Thomas extension when the Knicks went on their longest losing streak of the season. 

1) Nets (Best Frontcourt & Backcourt in the Division)

2) Toronto or Boston (Boston did not sign PG-Brevin Knight, playmaker needed)

3) Boston / Toronto(Toronto can not play PG-T.J Ford for 42 MPG for 82 Games) 

4) Knicks (Save-Face coaching does not WIN many games) 

5) Philly ( LOTTERY Team) 



> the knicks were in the playoffs until that bunch of injuries in march , and have added zach randolph for a francis who really didn't help much at all last season and frye , the league's worst pf and possibly its worst starter...the team's biggest positional weakness becomes posibly its biggest strength especially with lee as backup .


The Knicks were in the Playoffs Race when they beat the Washington Wizards and the next day Owner Dolan gave Isiah Thomas a contract extension. And like I said earlier the Knicks went on the longest losing Streak of the season (losing to several teams they could've beat). 

It's nice to be Optimistic about any Sports Team accept Isiah Thomas Knicks (Four seasons Why). 

Playoff Locks so far this offseason is: 
Cleveland
Detroit
Nets
Chicago
Boston 
Toronto
Miami with a healthy Wade in January 2008
Orlando and Charllote are not taking any hostages from Arenas Wizards or Redd Bucks. 
Where does my optimistic Knicks set in all this? sitting back hoping for injuries to the teams above them they started the season with NO chemistry and they ended the season with No chemistry.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *This is my outcome in just the Atlantic Division:*
> 
> I dont see Isiah Thomas changing his coaching stragey for the better of this talanted Knick Roster. Knick Players will not be happy this season either. Recall after the Isiah Thomas extension when the Knicks went on their longest losing streak of the season.
> 
> ...


kiya you dont think the fact that lee , crawford and richardson were all out at the time , marbury was playing hurt had anything to do with that losing streak?

do you think the players just decided they dont want to win anymore because thomas got an extention?

if their chemistry looked bad at that point it was because at the time lee was avg. 31 oe 32 mintes agame crawford 37 and richardson was getting 35 and those minutes had to filled by guys not used to playing with curry and marbury . a 48 minute game has 240 minutes to be given out and over 100 had to be doled to the not as good , the tired and the unfamiliar.

thats not thomas' fault , thats how it goes sometimes , people get hurt and teams have to adjust , but every1 else is in midseason form and the knicks basically have to change on the fly.

it didn't just happen to the knicks , the wizards got hurt , limped into the playoffs and got swept out of it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree with Grinch...*

The Knicks should be the best offensive team in the conference.....should be. They are also the deepest. The biggest question regarding the Knicks is how bad do they want it? Bad enough to play hard on the defensive end? If so, it would not surprise me to see them as a top 3 team. NY is truly the wild card in this conference, they could be a top team or they could crash and burn. No other team has such great potential for both. Don't worry about the Celtics. Marbury did a helluva job on Allen last year and they cannot defend both our 4 and 5. PP will hurt us as he always does but once both go to the benches, it's all NY. Only Chicago has NY kind of depth. Coaching is critical.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> kiya you dont think the fact that lee , crawford and richardson were all out at the time , marbury was playing hurt had anything to do with that losing streak?
> 
> do you think the players just decided they dont want to win anymore because thomas got an extention?
> 
> ...



The Knicks Chemistry looked bad for 82 games straight. 
It is Isiah fault, because he could not get a combination of 3 players to play on the same page on both sides of the court. 
*Isiah had 82 games to get at least 3 or 4 Knick players out of 14 players to play with some team-chemistry. But he could'nt do that...*


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> *This is my outcome in just the Atlantic Division:*
> 
> I dont see Isiah Thomas changing his coaching stragey for the better of this talanted Knick Roster. Knick Players will not be happy this season either. Recall after the Isiah Thomas extension when the Knicks went on their longest losing streak of the season.
> 
> ...



I'll take Chris Bosh and any other bigmen on the Raptors over Kristic, Magloire and Collins..
And no, Toronto can't play Ford for 42 mpg. That's why they have one of the top backup pg's in Jose Calderon..




Mebarak said:


> we'd be getting Bulls vs. Knicks, first round of the playoffs.


Now that would be worth it. One team stacked with defenisve bigmen, the other with two great _offensive_ bigmen.


As for whoever said the Knicks will be the top offensive team, I doubt it. Randolph and Curry are black holes, and even if they did pass out of doubleteams there's no great shooter on the Knicks (one or two decent ones though..)
That would also be relying on top PG play from Marbury. Making passes when necesarry, not just when he can't shoot or is looking to get an assist. And yes, I know he started playing like that last year, let's hope he keeps it up.
It would also be relying on chemistry.
Frankly I don't think the Knicks will be even top 5 in either offensive efficiency or scoring.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

different_13 said:


> I'll take Chris Bosh and any other bigmen on the Raptors over Kristic, Magloire and Collins..
> And no, Toronto can't play Ford for 42 mpg. That's why they have one of the top backup pg's in Jose Calderon..
> 
> 
> ...



*I have to admitt you know this Knick Team and its competitors.* 

Alot of Knick-Fans dont want to bring-up the name Marbury this offseason since the Knicks added Zach Randolph. 
*But Marbury has been the prime concern of this Knick Team the Last 3 seasons.* 
It has been up to Marbury 35 MPG for three seasons to get player involved offense & defensively on this Knick Roster. Out of 3 seasons Marbury supposed to have great meshing-chemistry with at least 3 Players on this Knick Roster (which I have not seen last season). 
Remember Marbury is not a FAN-Favorite, he is President/Coach Isiah Thomas Favorite. Although, I LUV what he did off the court with his Sneakers and sports wear for children (It is FUN-Family shopping in Marbury stores). 

*I guess what I'm saying *is Marbury may not be a Vocal-Leader, but at least his B-Ball talent should play like a Leader on the court. 
Marbury is the longest playing Knick-Player on the roster, inwhich all his teammates look towards his play on defense, offense, and the scheme to WIN. It is up to Marbury to play harder than any other teammate on the team so his teammates could follow. 
We Knick-Fan dont mind Marbury shooting the ball when the (24) shot clock is down to just 5 to 6 seconds left. We just want to see Marbury get all his teammates involve the first 19 seconds on the Shot-Clock, plus play some sneaky hard defense even if it cause a foul here or there. 

*And those of you Knick-Fans that want Nate Robinson traded *need to know that "Little Nate" has picked-up every move and style of the "Marbury to Starbury" show down pack now with a well Halfcourt-offense game and a much better Running Offensive game with the running players on the Knicks roster. 
*So if Nate Robinson get traded this offseason,* I'm only going to remember all of Nate Rookie Summer League Games with Ariza, Butler, and Frye comming back from 20 point defecits to WIN the game in practically all the 4th quarter games in that Knick Summer League games (they played BOTH sides of the court in order to WIN.).


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> The Knicks Chemistry looked bad for 82 games straight.
> It is Isiah fault, because he could not get a combination of 3 players to play on the same page on both sides of the court.
> *Isiah had 82 games to get at least 3 or 4 Knick players out of 14 players to play with some team-chemistry. But he could'nt do that...*


I really dont know what you expect Kiya,

JC and eddy are so close they literally have matching tatoo's (Home Team on their arms)

eddy has known and played with Qrich since high school.

Jamal and nate were high school teammates and are pretty tight .

marbury has had in many people's eyes his best season with the knicks last season .

as far as chemistry goes this was probably as close a team the knicks had seen in over a decade.

and thomas' coaching is put under alot of scrutiny but he has made the playoffs in 3 of the 4 years he's coached and the year he didn't was in the top 8 seeds and rising with a month to go and their best sg/sf/pf'
s went down and killed their season.


he changed their focus and they had to adjust , they look like they have a better future because of it.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

dont worry about the celtics?? i dont care if marbury can guard allen, that leaves kg and pierce......and the knicsk big men cant guard anybody


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Hopefully the Knicks make it. With the Bulls being the favorites to be the #1 seed right now, we'd be getting Bulls vs. Knicks, first round of the playoffs.
> 
> The NBA can't take that away from us. Its been brewing for awhile now, but now its time for them to have a playoff series to take it up a level.


LMAO @ the bulls being favorites to be the #1 seed


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I think Knicks have some chances at the 8th spot. The team has talents. I do think you guys need a better PG than Marbury though. Trade him for someone young less talented would be a good idea if he doesn't hug the ball and can run good offense.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, I think Knicks have some chances at the 8th spot. The team has talents. I do think you guys need a better PG than Marbury though. Trade him for someone young less talented would be a good idea if he doesn't hug the ball and can run good offense.


*About Time, someone mention the number one Problem why the Knicks cant WIN. I was hoping it was a Knick-Fan that mention the "Marbury-Problem".* 
I LUV the off the court native Marbury, but he has a Problem getting young athletic players in the offense his entire NBA career. Nothing changed. 



> Jamal and nate were high school teammates and are pretty tight .


*The Nate & Crawford Backcourt Tandem for just 30 MPG is a .500 and above backcourt tandem, that Marbury 35 MPG has stopped.* 



> JC and eddy are so close they literally have matching tatoo's (Home Team on their arms)
> 
> eddy has known and played with Qrich since high school.


*Last season these three players together (Curry, Q.Rich, and Crawford) started playing .500 B-Ball for this Knick Team when Isiah put David Lee in the lineup with them.* It did not matter who was at the PG-Spot (Marbury, or Francis, or Nate) with the Four-Players. The Four Players (Curry, Lee, Q.Rich, Crawford) played both sides of the court with a .500 intensity that was SHOCKING to every Knick-Fan (the Knicks were 7-14 and looking Great with these WINNING Four Players). And Isiah Thomas goes and destroy this Four-Player chemestry by taking Jared Jefferies off of the Injured List and giving him 33 minutes of playingtime his first game as a Knick vs Mediocre Boston Celtics inwhich the Knicks lost that game by 4 points making them 7-15. The next game Isiah goes and put Jared Jefferies in the Starting lineup, and the Four chemistry Players were given a chance with the help of Nate & Balkman off the bench to WIN making the Knicks a 8-15 team, even with 27 poor minutes of Jared Jefferies. *Oh yeah! After SF-Jared Jefferies second game played as a Knick averaging 30 MPG, player SF-Q,Richardson came down with a Season-Injury that gave Coach Isiah Thomas the chance to prove his offseason-plan of STARTERS: 6.11 Jared Jefferies, 6.11 Frye, and 6.11 Curry.* 

*P.S.* NBA Sports Writers and Commentators would speak highly of President/Coach Isiah Thomas this offseason if Isiah would have announced to the PRESS that Players *"Eddy Curry & David Lee"* was going to be his Starters next season, and the new addition of Zach Randolph will get a chance to play with both of his Starters off the bench to gain chemistry with the team. 
*But.... Isiah Thomas dont want to give any Credit to the Performance of David Lee.* The only reason why David Lee is still a Knick is because *RATINGS* have put David Lee as the Top Knicks Fan Favorite, that is actually keeping Isiah Thomas his JOB after 3 full seasons of only 89-WINS...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> *About Time, someone mention the number one Problem why the Knicks cant WIN. I was hoping it was a Knick-Fan that mention the "Marbury-Problem".*
> I LUV the off the court native Marbury, but he has a Problem getting young athletic players in the offense his entire NBA career. Nothing changed.
> 
> 
> ...


are you aware that the knicks record with david lee as a starting 4 is 3-5 ?...thats not .500.

also there is a reason lee didn't continue to start for a very simple reason ....the slow starts that plagued the knicks when Lee was on the bench didn't stop when Lee was paired with Curry as a starter , but their ability to come back from those slow starts were compromised because they couldn't put Lee in the game to inject energy into the game and get them back into the game, so there is quite alot of proof to say Lee actually doesn't mesh with Curry and more than Frye did , its just that he plays better period.

but his presence actually had little impact alongside curry anymore than if Lee was alongside balkman or morris, jeffries or james .


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

If the Knicks don't make the playoffs then Isiah has got to go. Adding Zach for basically nothing based on last year's performances should add 5-7 wins and better health ,and conditioning from certain players, should add another 3-5 wins. Low 40's in wins means the playoffs. Of course all the important pieces, except Marbury, have had extended absences due to injury ot health more than once which makes the Knicks a fragile lock to make the playoffs.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2978627




> *"It's about time we got some pros over in the Eastern Conference," James said Thursday after Team USA held its second practice. "I think it's going to be good. I think the Eastern Conference is definitely going to step up a notch now because Boston wasn't a playoff team, but now they're looking like they're going to be a playoff team. New York is definitely going to have a good shot at it again, and the Eastern Conference is definitely stepping it up. I think it's good for the league."*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> are you aware that the knicks record with david lee as a starting 4 is 3-5 ?...thats not .500.
> 
> also there is a reason lee didn't continue to start for a very simple reason ....the slow starts that plagued the knicks when Lee was on the bench didn't stop when Lee was paired with Curry as a starter , but their ability to come back from those slow starts were compromised because they couldn't put Lee in the game to inject energy into the game and get them back into the game, so there is quite alot of proof to say Lee actually doesn't mesh with Curry and more than Frye did , its just that he plays better period.
> 
> but his presence actually had little impact alongside curry anymore than if Lee was alongside balkman or morris, jeffries or james .



What alot of people fair to realize is Isiah Thomas way of doing things. 
ExKnick Player Shannon Anderson brought things to light when Isiah put him on the IL and Anderson refused by publically admitting that nothing was wrong with him. 

Putting Frye on the Injured List to put David Lee as a Starter was foolish on Isiah Thomas part, rather than admitt it was a wrong decision he made putting two players with the same style in the starting lineup. 
But when doing the samething with Francis to put Crawford in the Starting lineup made Francis just walk while on the IL and go on vacation out of town and talk to some old NBA veterans about the delusional decision making of Isiah Thomas. 

Yeah, when David Lee was put in the starting lineup the bench was not as effective as before because Balkman, Crawford, and Nate needed a Bigman with freshlegs to RUN with them (Isiah had Frye on the IL). Plus Crawford should've been put as a STARTER for all 82 games last season, it was his third season on the Knicks and Coach Larry Brown theory of making Crawford a 6th Man was a fluke that led to a 23 WIN season. 

This will be David Lee third season with the Knicks and he should be put as a STARTER for all 82 games this season. Many may say differ but...... 
If Q.Richardson & Jefferies dont pan out and improve in the SF position this season then automatically when Balkman get into his third season with the Knicks he too should be made a Starter. 

Is it true that Zach Randolph been a STARTER all of his NBA career? 
So have Shareef his first 7 seasons in the NBA, and Marbury his 11 seasons in the NBA.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> What alot of people fair to realize is Isiah Thomas way of doing things.
> ExKnick Player Shannon Anderson brought things to light when Isiah put him on the IL and Anderson refused by publically admitting that nothing was wrong with him.
> 
> Putting Frye on the Injured List to put David Lee as a Starter was foolish on Isiah Thomas part, rather than admitt it was a wrong decision he made putting two players with the same style in the starting lineup.
> ...


1. the nba rules were different then , shandon went on the IL as a statement that he wasn't going to play, even if the season had started he wasn't going to play and the rules only allowed 12 active players the nba had a rule if you were on the IL you had to have an injury...so they made one up.....even the knicks players at camp were saying Ariza was outplaying virtually all the 2/3's there.

2.Frye actually was hurt so Lee being his backup when he was inserted , the team was 3-5 during that time so it didn't work, not a mistake by zeke especially considering the rest of the time .

ie. knicks record in dec. with Lee as starting 4 2-4 ...rest of month 5-5...so they were actually better when he wasn't the starting 4 that month.

zach has not been a starter his whole career.

i dont believe in any 3 year sys. t make players starters...either you deserve to be or you dont...Lee unless he basically dominates zach in camp wont deserve it.


----------

